# RNS Ranpura



## Firstly

Does anyone have any information of a world war 2 submarine RNS Ranpura


----------



## Brent Chambers

Ranpura started out as a P&O liner, built 1925, served as an Armed Merchant Cruiser from 1939-42. Sold to The Admiralty in 1942, converted to a repair ship by 1944. Sold and broken up in 1961. Cheers, Brent


----------



## Firstly

Thanks Brent


----------



## shinz

Reading the 1st post, I wonder if there has been some info lost but did Ranpura serve as a submarine depot/repair ship after 1944.
Steve.


----------



## jonti

*HMS Ranpura*

Ranpura spent years as a submarine/ destroyer/ frigate repair ship moored in Sliema Creek off Manoel Island., Malta in the 1940-60s. She took part in the Suez Crisis in 1956 and was broken up in 1961. Built in 1921 as a passenger and cargo liner, then as an armed merchant cruiser in WW2, and finally as a RN repair ship. What a career. jonti


----------



## shinz

Thanks Jonti, its always interesting to see the history of these ship unravelled. I knew of Rawalpindi but hadn't realised there were several of her sister ships also at the sharp end.
Steve.


----------

